# Our Buck ~ Lil' Texas



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just showing off our little buck... Freedom Star Farm Lil Texas (Thank you Logan, we just LOVE him!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You are very welcome! :thumb: 
I am so happy with how he is maturing. :greengrin:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

He is so cute, I love his coloring! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Welp. That does it. I'm getting me a freedomstar buck someday =D


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww he's soooo cute! Love his coloring and those blue eyes!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Welp. That does it. I'm getting me a freedomstar buck someday =D


Ah thanks! I am very picky with bucks. The dam has to have a super amazing udder and then the boy has to look very good. My first 4 years selling I refused to sell bucks now I know enough of what I want in a boy and his dam to send some off as herdsires.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You two can't be all that far  He is a really handsome boy!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He sure is handsome!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very good looking boy congrats.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very handsome!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Love him, very cute!


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never such gorgeous coloring and beautiful eyes!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone  We are super excited to have him! I can't wait to start breeding the girls! I bet he will make some super cute kids! Hope to get him to a show or two next year too!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

THis thread has been a real delight for me to read this evening  Lil Texas is gorgeous! Cute as a button and really hansom to boot! 
I don't know much, but to me his conformation looks very correct. Definitely herd sire potential IMHO!
Good choice on buying him and good work, Logan, for breeding him!
As crappy as these past couple days have been for me, this thread has me genuinely smiling. Thank you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Meridith!


----------

